# First time Central Mtns, Nebo



## ASZU01 (May 20, 2014)

First time hunting Utah and drew archery for Central Mtns, Nebo, any tips or spots to glass from?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What? Elk? Deer? Spirit walkers?


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

I too drew out on the Nebo unit this year.. it has been about 10 years since I have hunted this unit. use to hunt this area a lot in the past hunted it for about 15 + years before I found other places to hunt. so this is going to bring back some memories.. one of the reasons I put in for this area is that my oldest son never hunted this area with me so tis could be fun.. hunting some of my old lucky spots.. looks like a summer of scouting awaits..


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

ASZU01 said:


> First time hunting Utah and drew archery for Central Mtns, Nebo, any tips or spots to glass from?


I would start glassing the mountains and canyons south of Spanish Fork Canyon, East of I-15, West of US 89 and North of US 50. Once you start seeing an area you like, and think it may produce a decent harvest, go ahead and start hiking around that area and getting to know deer patterns. That should give you a great hunt come the fall.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol
You forgot to mention the scenic loop

I haven't been looking for elk on that unit in 10+ years so im no help.


----------

